# Using a microSD - SD adapter - CF adapter in Olympus dslr



## Desiree M. Boom (May 22, 2011)

I have a tablet pc, which only has a slot for micro SD cards. I bought it 'cause I thought it would be convenient when travelling, I could put the pictures I took during the day on my tablet. Turns out this isn't so, as I shoot on Compact Flash cards. 

I know there are SD-to-CF adapters around, but in my case I would have to buy a Micro SD, in an SD adapter, in a CF adapter. 

Does anyone have experience with shooting this way (card-in-card-in-card)? Does it work?

Thanks!


----------



## RSisco (May 22, 2011)

That will work fine. The adapters just adapt the connections. There are different classes (speeds) of SD cards. Class 2, Class 4, Class 6, Class 10. I'd personally get a Class 6 (faster) card or better to make sure speed is no issue when a photo is taken.

Rick




Desiree M. Boom said:


> I have a tablet pc, which only has a slot for micro SD cards. I bought it 'cause I thought it would be convenient when travelling, I could put the pictures I took during the day on my tablet. Turns out this isn't so, as I shoot on Compact Flash cards.
> 
> I know there are SD-to-CF adapters around, but in my case I would have to buy a Micro SD, in an SD adapter, in a CF adapter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joshonator (May 22, 2011)

Yes I believe the speed just depends on the cards class, the adapters should have minimal-no effect on speed.


----------



## joealcantar (May 22, 2011)

Does the tablet have a usb port?  Just pick up a small card reader that reads what you use.  Just a tad bigger but know it will be harder to misplace. 
-
Shoot well , Joe
-
Connection straight to the camera would also work. 
Another option would be to use a Eye-Fi CF card adapter that connects to your tablet wirelessly.  I don't have one but know it is out there. 
Eye-Fi gets a Compact Flash adapter - Boing Boing


----------

